# Speichert man noch im JPG-Format?



## Grulf (15. Mai 2008)

edit von Markus: Diese Diskussion bezieht sich auf den Thread "Adobe Masters Tour" und wurde daraus losgelöst.

Tut mir ja leid, wenns zu OT ist, aber ein echter Guru speichert nicht im JPG-Format :0


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Mai 2008)

Grulf hat gesagt.:


> Tut mir ja leid, wenns zu OT ist, aber ein echter Guru speichert nicht im JPG-Format :0



... in der Hoffnung, dass du deinen Kommentar wenigstens selbst intellektuell verarbeiten konntest verbleibe ich mit einem fröhlich gesungenen "Drei weiße Tauben, die machen Guru. Drei weiße Tauben, die s c h e i s s e n mich zu ... Guru Guru Guru Guru" von der EAV und tippe mir rythmisch an die Stirn dabei

Hochachtungsvollst,
Martin


----------



## Grulf (17. Mai 2008)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> ... in der Hoffnung, dass du deinen Kommentar wenigstens selbst intellektuell verarbeiten konntest verbleibe ich mit einem fröhlich gesungenen "Drei weiße Tauben, die machen Guru. Drei weiße Tauben, die s c h e i s s e n mich zu ... Guru Guru Guru Guru" von der EAV und tippe mir rythmisch an die Stirn dabei
> 
> Hochachtungsvollst,
> Martin



Du denkst doch hoffentlich nicht, dass dein Kommnetar zu meinem Kommentar nun mehr nütz sei, oder? Also, warum hasst du ihn verfasst?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Mai 2008)

Mich würde ja eher interessieren, wie du zu der Meinung kommst...


----------



## Mamphil (18. Mai 2008)

Selbstverständlich speichert man noch im JPG-Format. Oder kennst du ein Ersatz-Format, welches von allen (verwendeten) Browsern akzeptiert wird und Dateigrößen von Fotos ohne großen sichtbaren Qualitätseinbußen gut reduziert?

Meine Meinung bezieht sich übrigens auf im Web / auf Homepages verwendete Foto-Grafiken - bei Digitalkameras sieht die Sache vielleicht etwas anders aus...


----------



## fluessig (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Grulf,

leider kann ich deiner Aussage auch nicht viel abgewinnen. Wenn du das in einen bestimmten Kontext packen könntest, könnte man die Diskussion zielgerichtet führen. Oder meinst du das tatsächlich in allen denkbaren Fällen das jpg Format überholt ist und nicht mehr verwendet werden sollte?

P.S.: Wäre dies das Heise oder Golem Forum hättest du von mir nur ein sanftes *plonk* bekommen oder einen von diesen leckeren <°)))><


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Grulf hat gesagt.:


> Du denkst doch hoffentlich nicht, dass dein Kommnetar zu meinem Kommentar nun mehr nütz sei, oder? Also, warum hasst du ihn verfasst?



Ich fand ihn wenigstens lustig. Deinen eher unfreiwillig.


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Grulf hat gesagt.:


> Tut mir ja leid, wenns zu OT ist, aber ein echter Guru speichert nicht im JPG-Format :0





Grulf hat gesagt.:


> Du denkst doch hoffentlich nicht, dass dein Kommnetar zu meinem Kommentar nun mehr nütz sei, oder? Also, warum hasst du ihn verfasst?


:suspekt:

Dein erster Post ist aber weit davon entfernt eine ernstehafte Diskussion anzufangen. Klingt für mich eher danach, als wolltest du deine Meinung durchsetzen!


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Es ist noch alles Spekulation 
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf eine Stellungnahme und eine ausführliche Erklärung.

Aber eine ernsthafte Diskussion erwarte ich da dann doch nicht...

mfg


----------



## Grulf (21. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte schon, dieser Post wäre verschwunden.
Wer denkt, dass ich hier eine seriöse Diskussion anfangen wollte, oder überhaupt eine Diskussion, liegt falsch.



			
				Mamphil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich speichert man noch im JPG-Format. Oder kennst du ein Ersatz-Format, welches von allen (verwendeten) Browsern akzeptiert wird und Dateigrößen von Fotos ohne großen sichtbaren Qualitätseinbußen gut reduziert?
> 
> Meine Meinung bezieht sich übrigens auf im Web / auf Homepages verwendete Foto-Grafiken - bei Digitalkameras sieht die Sache vielleicht etwas anders aus...



PNG.
Neben einer hervorragenden Qualität dank 99% verlustfreier Speicherung bietet das von mir bevorzugte PNG-Format ebenfalls hohe Komprimierung, und wenn ein Browser nicht gerade antik ist, sollte er dies auch voll unterstützen.
Wenn du übrigens meinst, dass das JPG-Format ohne sichtbare Qualitätseinbußen speichert, muss ich sagen, das genanntes mir schon so manches Bild anschaulich versaut hat und auch in der Dateigröße schlecht abschneidet.
Gruß


----------



## fluessig (21. Mai 2008)

Achso, dann war dein Kommentar also nur ironisch gemeint im Zusammenhang mit der ursprünglichen Diskussion oder lieg ich damit auch falsch?


----------



## Mamphil (21. Mai 2008)

Grulf hat gesagt.:


> und wenn ein Browser nicht gerade antik ist, sollte er dies auch voll unterstützen.


Der IE 6 ist also antik? :suspekt:


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Mai 2008)

Verlustfreie Komprimierung... hört sich an nach schadstofffreier Formel 1 

Die Frage ist doch eigentlcih, was für ein Bild will man speichern(fürs Web).

Will man ein transparentes Bild speichern, nimmt man halt GIF oder PNG...das können alle gebräuchlichen Browser.

Will man ein Alpha-transparentes Bild, gibt es eh nur PNG.

Bei allem anderen kommt es doch auf das Verhältnis Qualität-Dateigrösse an, und da ist es, wenn ich mich in meiner laienhaften Erfahrung nicht täusche, sehr entscheidend, wie das Bild aussieht.

Sehr detailreiche Bilder speichert man da als JPG, und weniger detailreiche als PNG(je nach der Vielfalt der verwendeten Farben sogar als GIF).

Sollte ich damit als Bild-Amateur falsch liegen, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren(Beweismittel vorraussetzend ;-])

Andernfalls ist dieses Thema eigentlich gegenstandslos, weil es kein generell zu empfehlendes Dateiformat für Bilder im Web gibt.


----------



## Navy (22. Mai 2008)

> Verlustfreie Komprimierung... hört sich an nach schadstofffreier Formel 1 

Warum? Wenn Du Deine Daten in ein [g|b]zip-Archiv packst dann verlierst Du ja auch keine Informationen. Das ist bei png nicht anders.

> Sehr detailreiche Bilder speichert man da als JPG, und weniger detailreiche als PNG

Nein. Gerade bei JPEG kommt es durch den Kompressionsalgortihmus häufig zu Blockbildungen (Artefakte) die Details unkenntlich machen. PNG ist hier im Vorteil.

Genau anderws herum könnte es aber sinnvoll sein, da jpeg ohne Beachtung der Qualität kleinere Dateien liefern kann.

> (je nach der Vielfalt der verwendeten Farben sogar als GIF).

Nein. GIF ist in jedem (nichtanimierten) Fall obsolet.

Ich sehe jpeg nur noch bedingt als sinnvoll an, im Rahmen der Kompatibilität wird es wohl aber noch eine lange Zeit eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Mai 2008)

Fehlen noch die Beweismittel


----------



## Gumbo (22. Mai 2008)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:


> Der IE 6 ist also antik? :suspekt:


Die Version wurde Mitte 2001 veröffentlicht. Das würde ich zumindest als alt bezeichnen, zumal die Internet-Explorer-Reihe den anderen Browsern auch in einigen Punkten hinterherhinkt.


----------



## cycovery (22. Mai 2008)

mein Senf:

Verlustfreie Kompression ist nett - aber gerade bei Bildern oft nicht sinnvoll, da bei ihnen ein gewaltiges Potential vorliegt ,die gegebenen Daten zu vereinfachen, ohne für das Auge (und das ist bei Bildern in vielen Fällen entscheidend) einen deutlichen Unterschied zu erzeugen.

Welches Format auch immer - ein Bildformat ist im Allgemeinen ganz sicher nicht "besser", weil es verlustfreie kompression liefert (in der Mehrheit der praktischen Fälle - gerade im Webbereich - trifft wohl eher das Gegenteil zu).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Mai 2008)

Es ist nunmal leider so, dass der IE6 durchaus noch eine ernstzunehmende Nutzerschaft hat und somit noch nicht zum alten Eisen gerechnet werden kann, so gern man das machen moechte. Und das nicht nur weil er Probleme mit PNGs hat, sondern auch aus diversen anderen Gruenden.

Aber es ist nunmal so, und solang der IE6 nicht wirklich zur Minderheit wird werden Leute auch weiterhin JPEG bevorzugen, auch wenn PNG besser ist, vor allem schon weil es ein freies Format ist.

Entsprechend ist meine Meinung dass wenn man Bilder im Netz veroeffentlicht und nicht auf IE6-User schei..en will JPEG durchaus das Format der Wahl ist.

Und auch Digital-Kameras nutzen heutzutage weiterhin JPEG, eben weil es allgemein bekannt ist.
Schick doch mal einem unbedarften User ein PNG als Mail-Anhang, der wird wohl erstmal verwundert sein was das denn fuer eine Datei ist.

Genauso sieht es ja mit Ogg/Vorbis aus, ein freies Sound-Format welches nicht nur Freiheit als Pluspunkt gegenueber MP3 mitbringt.

"Wat der Bauer net kennt det fret er nich.", sagt man doch so schoen. Und das trifft auch bei Datei-Formaten zu.

Wenn ich im Gimp Bilder speichere und sie noch weiterverarbeiten will speicher ich sie als XCF, aber das kennt wahrscheinlich kaum einer...


----------

